# WCF Game 1, Phoenix @ Dallas



## Mavericks_Fan

2006 Suns Playoffs Statistics

<table class="gSGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="gSGSectionTitle" colspan="16">PLAYER AVERAGES 
</td></tr> <tr> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td colspan="3" class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap"> REBOUNDS </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" colspan="6"> </td> </tr> <tr class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" width="90">* Player*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*G*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*GS*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*MPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*FG%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*3p%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*FT%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">*OFF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*DEF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*TOT*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">*APG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*SPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*BPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*TO*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*PF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*PPG*</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Shawn Marion </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 14 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 14</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 42.8</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .476</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .310</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .889</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.70</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 8.30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.9</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.86</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.14</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.07</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.40</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 21.9</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Steve Nash </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 14 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 14</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 40.6</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .495</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .344</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .897</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .60</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.20</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.80</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 10.2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .43</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .14</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.43</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.80</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 20.2</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Boris Diaw </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 14 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 14</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 40.0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .528</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .667</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .759</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.60</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 4.30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 5.90</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6.1</td>  <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .86</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 16.4</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Raja Bell </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 13 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 13</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 41.8</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .486</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .493</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .842</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .40</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.60</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .69</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .31</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .69</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 4.20</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 15.8</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Tim Thomas </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 14 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 8</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 30.6</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .487</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .418</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .871</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .90</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6.10</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 7.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.07</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .36</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .93</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 4.10</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 15.1</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Leandro Barbosa </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 14 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 30.5</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .493</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .367</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .911</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .20</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.20</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.8</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .86</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .29</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.43</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 14.5</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> James Jones </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 14 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 17.1</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .338</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .304</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .900</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .80</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.80</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.60</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .1</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .29</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .57</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .43</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 4.9</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Pat Burke </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .50</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.50</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .50</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Eddie House </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 9 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 8.1</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .321</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .333</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .500</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .40</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .40</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .1</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .11</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .11</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .44</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .80</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 2.3</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Brian Grant </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 5 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.4</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .333</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .40</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .40</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.40</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> .4</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Nikoloz Tskitishvili </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .500</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .30</td>  <td class="gSGRowEven"> .7</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .33</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> .3</td> </tr> <!-- team average --> <tr> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="left"> *Team Averages* </td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 14 </td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 0</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 247.1</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> .480</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> .389</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> .852</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 7.3</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 28.6</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 35.9</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 24.9</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 6.2</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 3.8</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 11.1</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 21.6</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 109.8</td> </tr> <!-- Opponents --> <tr align="right"> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="left"> *Opponents*</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 14 </td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 0</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 247.1</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> .482</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> .354</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> .797</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 11.9</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 33.3</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 45.2</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 18.4</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 5.5</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 4.6</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 14.6</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 22.3</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 106.9</td></tr></tbody></table>
-------------------------------------------------------

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"><tbody><tr><td class="cBTopteamRoster" colspan="3"><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="cBTopteamRoster" align="left"> 2006 Mavericks Playoffs Statistics 
</td><td class="cBTopteamRoster" align="right"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td class="cBSideteamRoster" nowrap="nowrap">
</td> <td class="cBCompteamRoster" align="left" height="100%" valign="top" width="100%"> <!--sc--> <table class="gSGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <!-- the title --> <tbody><tr><td class="gSGSectionTitle" colspan="16">  PLAYER AVERAGES 
</td></tr> <tr> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> </td> <td colspan="3" class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap"> REBOUNDS </td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" colspan="6"> </td> </tr> <tr class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings"> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" width="90">* Player*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*G*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*GS*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*MPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*FG%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*3p%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*FT%*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">*OFF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*DEF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*TOT*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">*APG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*SPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*BPG*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*TO*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*PF*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadings" align="right" nowrap="nowrap" width="35">*PPG*</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Dirk Nowitzki </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 43.1</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .518</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .333</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .898</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.70</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 9.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11.30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.8</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.18</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .45</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.36</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.90</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 28.6</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Jason Terry </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 10 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 39.1</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .431</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .325</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .912</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .70</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.60</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.30</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 4.1</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.80</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.60</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 18.8</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Josh Howard </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 35.4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .464</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .440</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .837</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 5.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .64</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .64</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.18</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.60</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 16.4</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Jerry Stackhouse </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 11 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 33.0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .414</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .355</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .737</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .80</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.60</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.50</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.3</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .36</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .18</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.27</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.70</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 14.5</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Devin Harris </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 24.8</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .481</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .732</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.10</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.7</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .45</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .27</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.09</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.80</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 9.6</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Keith Van Horn </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 10.0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .429</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .556</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.30</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.30</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .67</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .67</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 4.70</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 6.3</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Erick Dampier </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 11 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 25.7</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .439</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .708</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .3</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .45</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.82</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .36</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 4.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 4.8</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Marquis Daniels </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 9 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 14.8</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .441</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .500</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .778</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .60</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.70</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .44</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .11</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .56</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 2.10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 4.2</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Adrian Griffin </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 8 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 5</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 17.5</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .524</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .800</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.60</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.10</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.5</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .88</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .13</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .38</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 3.3</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> DeSagana Diop </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 11 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 16.8</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .611</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .667</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.80</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 4.90</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .73</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.45</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .64</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 4.00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Didier Ilunga-Mbenga </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 5 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3.2</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .333</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .20</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .80</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .20</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .40</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> .8</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Darrell Armstrong </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 6 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 3.2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .250</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 1.000</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .20</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .30</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .50</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .50</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .17</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> .70</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" style="margin-right: 3px;"> .7</td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-left: 3px;" align="left"> Josh Powell </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 3 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6.3</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .000</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .0</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> .33</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 1.00</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" style="margin-right: 3px;"> .0</td> </tr> <!-- team average --> <tr> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="left"> *Team Averages* </td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 11 </td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 0</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 246.8</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> .462</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> .360</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> .829</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 12.2</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 29.4</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 41.5</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 15.0</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 6.0</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 5.3</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 12.4</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 27.5</td> <td class="gsGRowOdd" align="right"> 101.8</td> </tr> <!-- Opponents --> <tr align="right"> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="left"> *Opponents*</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 11 </td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 0</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 246.8</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> .467</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> .331</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> .756</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 7.9</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 27.3</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 35.2</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 13.7</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 6.2</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 4.8</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 14.3</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 25.5</td> <td class="gsGRowEven" align="right"> 94.2</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
-------------------------------------------------------

The bad news: Phoenix has a good, quick defender in Shawn Marion to put on Dirk.

The good news: Dirk proved in the series against the Spurs that it takes more than just a smaller defender to stop him. Probably the best perimeter defender in the league, Bruce Bowen, was unable to contend with the Norse God by himself.

*********

The bad news: Steve Nash is showing signs of getting some of his wind back. Even if you play him man to man to reduce his targets for passes he is still a deadly shooter and able to take defenders off the dribble with his off-balance acrobatic shots.

The good news: Devin Harris and Josh Howard both showed signs of being able to seriously hamper Tony Parker's offensive production, and Parker is far, far quicker than Nash.

*********

The bad news: Phoenix's "big" men aren't big at all...often times going with a center no bigger than 6-8. This makes them mobile, quick, and difficult to defend on the perimter for opposing bigs.

The good news: Dallas has 2 able big men, one of which is actually pretty speedy and athletic for his size (Diop). In the event the Mav's traditional centers can't keep up the team can easily switch to a lineup with Dirk or Van Horn at the center and power forward with Josh Howard at the small forward and still be a good rebounding team.


----------



## The Future7

This is a whole different kind of game. this will be a game of runs and stops. Hopefully the Mavs do plenty of both.


----------



## xray

I salivate at the thought of D.J. running wild inside...but it's been tried with marginal results.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

This is the most important series in the History of the NBA...and Im not trying to be dramatic

1. Dallas is the only team left to stop that fruad of a MVP from making the finals...the last thing true fans want is for the Nasholites to be able to justify a back-to-back MVPs with championship appearance...it wouldnt even matter if the Suns won because them getting there without Amare is "proof"

2. There is no way the Mavs can let Mr. "its not about the money" go to the Finals...It would teach little boys and girls everywhere that greed and evil does win...There is a morale obligation to beat the Suns...

3. There is no way the Mavs can let a team like the Suns go to the finals when they play a similiar style to what the Mavs used to play and had to give up in order to even be put on the contenders list...Defense is an important part of sports and we cant have the little boys and girls of the world thinking they only need to study half of thier expected studies and be greatly rewarded for it...The Mavs have a morale obligation to beat the Suns...

so to sum up: The future of the free world hangs in the balance and if the Suns win Armageddeon will begin and I havent attoned for my sins yet...


----------



## Saint Baller

We def. win this in 5-6 games you know why?

We are capable of making them play our game not theres

We have better perimeter defenders than them so those threes are out of the question for them

Our inside presence is better, infact they dont have any inside presence (unless you count Marion)

Dirk Nowitzki was bother by Bowen and still put up great numbers, against Marion ihe averages near 30 points and 10 boards a game in this last season.

We are the better team and we gotta take this series out quick because I want some rest before the Finals


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> This is the most important series in the History of the NBA...and Im not trying to be dramatic
> 
> 1. Dallas is the only team left to stop that fruad of a MVP from making the finals...the last thing true fans want is for the Nasholites to be able to justify a back-to-back MVPs with championship appearance...it wouldnt even matter if the Suns won because them getting there without Amare is "proof"
> 
> 2. There is no way the Mavs can let Mr. "its not about the money" go to the Finals...It would teach little boys and girls everywhere that greed and evil does win...There is a morale obligation to beat the Suns...
> 
> 3. There is no way the Mavs can let a team like the Suns go to the finals when they play a similiar style to what the Mavs used to play and had to give up in order to even be put on the contenders list...Defense is an important part of sports and we cant have the little boys and girls of the world thinking they only need to study half of thier expected studies and be greatly rewarded for it...The Mavs have a morale obligation to beat the Suns...
> 
> so to sum up: The future of the free world hangs in the balance and if the Suns win Armageddeon will begin and I havent attoned for my sins yet...



lmao. True.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/052406dnspocowlishaw.16ef7a45.html

*This time, Mavs can stop Nash

* 

*01:39 AM CDT on Wednesday, May 24, 2006

*Steve Nash is coming back to Dallas to flaunt another league MVP trophy in Mavericks' fans (and Mark Cuban's) faces. 

When he leaves this time, don't expect him to be headed for another series as he was a year ago. 

Last year, Nash crushed the Mavericks by averaging 30.3 points and 12 assists and led Phoenix to a 4-2 series win to advance before losing to San Antonio. This time the Mavericks already have discarded the champion Spurs and are prepared to avenge last year's playoff defeat to Phoenix. 

It won't be easy. 

It will be done. 


"We don't want to trade baskets with them," Mavs forward Jerry Stackhouse said. "That's not this team's style. We want to play like we did against the Spurs, keep it right around 100 points." 

The Mavericks learned the need to do that a year ago. When Phoenix scored 110 or more points against Dallas, the Suns won all four games. When the Mavs held them to 109 or fewer, Dallas won. 

They know what to do. Doing it comes next. 

The Los Angeles Lakers and Los Angeles Clippers tried to slow the Suns. They did it for stretches, but not when it mattered in seventh games. The temptation to follow Nash into the lane and run away from the Suns' array of 3-point shooters is simply a difficult natural instinct to put aside. 

"I know I'm getting paid to figure out how to [slow down Phoenix]," coach Avery Johnson said. "But if someone has a suggestion, I will listen because I haven't seen anyone do it." 

But the fact is that these Suns, though in the Western Conference finals for the second straight spring, are not as dangerous as last year's Suns. 

In 2005, Amare Stoudemire emerged as a true star in this league. He killed the Mavericks with 28.8 points and 12.5 rebounds per game. 

Stoudemire isn't playing in this series, barring some miracle recovery that Phoenix has managed to keep quiet. He missed all but three games this season following knee surgery. 

And Nash, though voted MVP once more, isn't the same Nash he was last May. Fatigue is going to play a role in this series. There are no extra off days between games and the Suns have had to battle through 14 games to get here. 

A year ago Nash averaged 30.3 points and 12 assists against Dallas. He tore them apart. Coming off three days' rest before Game 7 on Monday night, Nash scored 29 to get his average over 20 for the playoffs. 

He has been a reluctant 3-point shooter at times and is hitting 34 percent from long range, well below his norm. 

"We have to make it harder for him this year," said Johnson. 

The man who can do that, if he can recover just part of his offensive game, is Devin Harris. He played only nine minutes against Phoenix in last year's playoff but should be more of a factor this time. 

On the flip side, Dirk Nowitzki is not the same Dirk as last year, which is good news for Dallas. His maturation, if it wasn't evident to everyone before, was on display with his 37-point night in Game 7 against the Spurs. 

If Nowitzki wants to show people he was a more deserving MVP than his buddy Nash, this is the perfect stage. 

Other reasons you have to believe this series favors the Mavericks include the 3 R's: 

•Rebounds – Phoenix got crushed by the Lakers on the boards. Then the Suns got crushed by the Clippers on the boards. They are getting outrebounded by nine per game. 

The Mavericks have outrebounded the Grizzlies and Spurs by six per game. Johnson has transformed the Mavs into a team that pounds the boards. The Suns have no chance in this department. 

•Results – Phoenix took seven games to beat a 45-win Lakers team. The Suns took another seven to beat a 47-win Clippers team. 

Dallas opened against a 49-win Memphis team and won in four straight. The holes in the Mavericks' game are much harder to exploit than those in the Suns'. 

•Revenge – The Mavericks were embarrassed by this team a year ago. At least they should have been. And right after Dallas lost to Phoenix, the Spurs knocked out the Suns in five games, showing what a team with a real commitment to defense and a post-up game on offense could do to Phoenix. 

Johnson was only beginning to install those traits in the Mavericks a year ago. They are much closer to being a complete part of this team now. 

So is the understanding that beating the Spurs, though a major accomplishment, means nothing more than the Mavericks are halfway home. 

Dallas in six.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...dmoore/stories/052406dnspomoore.176ff9a5.html


*Nash-Nowitzki split good for both

* 

*11:40 PM CDT on Tuesday, May 23, 2006

* 



One of them sings the best of David Hasselhoff at the free throw line to relax. 

The other gets mentioned in a Nelly Furtado song. 

Give Steve Nash the edge. Nothing against Hasselfhoff, who ranks somewhere between William Huang and William Shatner on the pop artist scale, but if Nash had stayed in Dallas, I've got to think he would have steered his friend Dirk Nowitzki in a different musical direction. 

A lot of things would have been different. 


Nash would not have collected consecutive MVP awards, joining Earvin "Magic" Johnson and Michael Jordan as the only guards to do that back-to-back. It's unlikely Nowitzki would have expanded his game to this degree since Nash would have been around to make sure the forward got the ball in his comfort zone. 

Both appeared to lose part of what made them special when the Mavericks let Nash walk as a free agent. The opposite has been true. 

Nash and Nowitzki aren't better players because they're apart. But they have increased their stature in ways that would not have been possible if they stayed together. They have been forced to assume a greater portion of the responsibility and leadership they once shared in Dallas along with Michael Finley. 

The Western Conference finals between the Mavericks and Suns isn't about what Nash and Nowitzki once had on the court. It's about what they have become; stars that fit into the team framework, yet they are capable of standing alone. 

"Both have done unbelievable jobs of moving on, or in Dirk's case staying behind, and making it work for their franchises," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said. 

Nash will tell you he's a better shooter than he was with the Mavericks. He's figured out how to expend less energy on the court and picked up nuances of when and where to get teammates the ball. 

Not that he was deficient in that area. A team with Nash as its point guard has led the league in scoring the last five seasons. 

"He hasn't changed," Nowitzki said. "Only the athletes around him, and they fit perfectly with his game." 

The Suns are the Xbox version of what the Mavericks were under Don Nelson. The love of the 3-point shot is the same, but Phoenix has more athletes and players to slash to the basket than the Mavericks did when Nash was here. 

Nash and Nowitzki ran the pick-and-pop. 

Nash and Amare Stoudemire run the pick-and-pummel. Once Stoudemire was injured, Nash adapted and made sure seven players on the Phoenix roster finished the season with career scoring highs. 

The bigger adjustment has belonged to Nowitzki. About 80 percent of his offense came off the pick-and-roll with Nash. He estimates that has dropped to 50 percent. 

Nowitzki isn't the spot-up shooter he was. He doesn't get as many looks in transition. A game that once revolved around timing and rhythm is now about putting the ball on the floor, working inside-out and isolating the defender. 

The ball is in Nowitzki's hands much more than it was when Nash was a teammate. That's why he's spent the last two summers working on his ball-handling. 

"Since he is gone, I am making more plays for my teammates and I have expanded my game," Nowitzki said. 

Nash and Nowitzki always add something to their games in the off-season. Neither is ever satisfied. Once they were apart, they just worked on different things. 

"Obviously, I wouldn't be a two-time MVP if I had stayed," Nash said before leaving Phoenix on Tuesday afternoon. "Collectively, we both would have improved. We're both highly motivated. We're both competitors. I probably wouldn't have been an MVP candidate, but I think Dirk would have been. 

"We maybe wouldn't have had the individual growth that we've had highlighted the way it's been highlighted, but we would have definitely had the same improvement in our game." 

Both are trying to go deeper in the playoffs than they've ever gone. The two would have been great if they had stayed together, Nowitzki said, but now they stand in each other's way. 

"There was a lot of room for us to be a championship team, especially with Avery as coach and the discipline and accountability he brought in," Nash said. 

"At the same time, it's been exciting for us to watch each other try and make it work." 

Now, if we can just get Nowitzki to work on his taste in music.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/052406dnspomavscap.177d4230.html

*Mavs-Suns series preview

* It was Nash who left the Mavs, so it's time for cheers to turn to jeers 


*01:20 AM CDT on Wednesday, May 24, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 

It may hurt. It might even go against your basic principles. But it doesn't matter. 

You have to boo him. 

You know who we're talking about, too. Just like Michael Finley felt the wrath of Mavericks fans in the series against San Antonio, the time has come to let the other formerly beloved Maverick have it with both lungs. 

Boo Steve Nash. 


If you think about it logically, it makes sense. Finley left because the Mavericks waived him to save money with the amnesty clause. They got rid of him. 

Nash left on his own. He bailed on the Mavericks, not the other way around. 

So if Finley deserved razzing, then Nash deserves more. 

"It's definitely time to let him have it," Jerry Stackhouse said Tuesday. "And we're not joking about this one. This one's for real." 

Of course, as Stackhouse mentioned afterward, it might also be good just to "let sleeping dogs lie" and not get the two-time MVP too worked up. 

But venting on Nash also would serve another purpose. It would show that the Mavericks aren't the only ones who have taken on the personality of their coach. It would prove that fans are getting tougher-minded and more physical, too. 

Like booing Nash, this entire series will constitute unfamiliar territory for the Mavericks. In their two other visits to the Western Conference finals (1988 against the Lakers, 2003 against the Spurs) they did not own the home-court advantage. 

Now, they are the clear favorite to reach the NBA Finals for the first time in franchise history. 

So just boo him. It's the right thing to do. 



Is he waiting in the wings? 
Almost certainly not. But it's a little disconcerting to know that the Suns kept Amare Stoudemire on their 13-man playoff roster. Is there any chance now, more than a month after the postseason began, that the big man is ready to give it a go? 

The Suns say no way, but the truth is hard to come by when gamesmanship is being employed in the playoffs. 

More likely is the return of Kurt Thomas, who has been out since February with a broken foot. He is expected to play at some point in the series. 

If Stoudemire doesn't return, the Mavericks will be spared these beastly numbers the 6-9 forward put up in the second round of the playoffs against them last season. 






From one French dude to another 
There's a rumor going around that Eva Longoria has thrown Tony Parker under the bus and she's angling to hook up with her latest Frenchman du jour. Boris Diaw was a reserve guard for Atlanta. Now he's a starting center for the Suns. He's the next big thing in a long line of greatness from France that started with Parker and survived the export of Tariq Abdul-Wahad and Antoine Rigadeau. 

OK, maybe it's not such a long line of greatness. 

But Diaw – whose full name is Boris Babacar Diaw-Riffiod (of course it is, he's French) – has turned into a Stoudemire starter kit. In his first two seasons, he never averaged more than 4.8 points, 4.5 rebounds or 2.4 assists. 

Now, he's a triple-double waiting to happen. 

The 6-8 Diaw had four of them in the regular season and is averaging 16.4 points, 6.1 assists and 5.9 rebounds in the playoffs. 

Here's what Diaw did in four meetings with the Mavs this season: 

*Games-starts:* 4-3 

*Minutes: *36.8 

*Points: *15.3 

*Rebounds: *7.5 

*Assists:* 6.0 

*Field goals (.491):* 26-53 



Advantage lost 
Against San Antonio, the Mavericks had a built-in edge when it came to free-throw shooting, even if the Spurs got better as the series went along. Now, the Mavs are going up against the one team that can outshoot them from the stripe. The Suns have been best in the league at canning free throws in the playoffs, making 85.2 percent of their chances. The Mavericks, meanwhile, have hit 82.9 percent. If you have to foul a Sun, Boris Diaw is your best option among their regulars, but even his team-worst 75.9 percent in the playoffs is very respectable. The Suns' top shooters from the line in the playoffs: 



<table bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Player * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *FT made-att. * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pct.* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Leandro Barbosa </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 41-45 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 91.1 </td> </tr>  <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> James Jones </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 18-20 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 90.0 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Steve Nash </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 61-68 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 89.7 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Shawn Marion </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 48-54 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 88.9 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Tim Thomas </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 27-31 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 87.1 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Raja Bell </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 32-38 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 84.2 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

Thanks a lot ... now sit down 
The Mavs' centers were big against San Antonio, particularly in Game 7. Now, it's not even clear if they can get off the bench for this series. 

DeSagana Diop, broken nose and all, had seven points, four rebounds and two blocks in 10 minutes in Game 7. He outscored Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard and every Spur in the overtime with three points, and added two rebounds and a rejection. 

But as effective as Diop and Erick Dampier were against the Spurs, the Suns' smaller lineup likely means their chances will be diminished in this series. Expect more Keith Van Horn and three-guard attacks than traditional center play. 



Odds are, Mavericks are in the driver's seat 
Funny what a win over the defending champions in seven games will do a to a team's reputation with the all-important odds-makers. 

One online bookie service, PinnacleSports.com, had the Mavericks as 9-1 longshots to win the NBA title on April 20, just before the start of the playoffs. 

After beating the Spurs, the Mavericks are 9-5 second-favorites. Detroit is even-money. 

Miami is 7-1, and Phoenix is 9-1. 

Here's the odds on the Phoenix-Dallas series: 



<table bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Scenario * </td> <td class="dwsmodule">  *Odds* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dallas in four </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 15-2 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dallas in five </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 5-2 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dallas in six </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 9-2 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dallas in seven </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 3-1 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Phoenix in four </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 30-1 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Phoenix in five </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 18-1 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Phoenix in six </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 6-1 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Phoenix in seven </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 10-1 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> No answer for Dirk 

Dirk Nowitzki is coming off a monster series against San Antonio, when he hit big shots, big free throws and matched Tim Duncan blow for blow. 

Now, he goes against one of his favorite teams to play against, if you believe the stats. Nowitzki's 29.5-point average (along with 12 rebounds per game) ranked second among his output against the seven other playoff teams in the Western Conference. The list (all regular-season numbers): 



<table bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Opponent * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Points * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Rebounds* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Sacramento </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 30.0 </td> <td class="dwsmodule">  10.0 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Phoenix </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 29.5 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 12.0 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Denver </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 27.8 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 9.3 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Memphis </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 27.8 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 9.0 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> San Antonio </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 25.3 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 9.5 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> LA Lakers </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 23.7 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 12.7 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> LA Clippers </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 21.0 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 11.7 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

One and dones 
Some quick-hitters going into the series: 

•Jason Terry averaged 21.3 points against the Suns this season in spite of shooting just 28 percent from 3-point range (7-of-25). 

•The teams split four meetings, each winning on the other's court once. 

•The first game of the season was a 111-108 double-overtime Mavs win in Phoenix that took 3 hours, 7 minutes, which gave it something in common with most playoff games. 

•The Suns use a tight rotation in the playoffs. Seven players have gotten all but 95 of a possible 3,460 minutes in the playoffs. 

•The Mavericks are deeper. Already, eight of them have started at least one game in the playoffs, and 10 of them are averaging 10 minutes or more per game. 



Rebound machines 
The Mavericks are the proud owners of an NBA record after outrebounding their opponent in 11 consecutive games to start these playoffs. 

That they are 8-3 in those games is no coincidence. 

They also outrebounded the Suns in three of the four regular-season meetings, losing the glass war, 38-37, in the Suns' 115-107 win at AAC on March 5. 

Average margin: Mavs 56.5, Suns 49.5. 

Regular-season breakdown: 

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Mavs * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Category * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Suns* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> 106.0 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Points </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 109.0 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> 46.8 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> FG pct. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 47.6 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> 30.0 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 3-pt pct. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 44.3 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> 69.8 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> FT pct. </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 77.6 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> 56.5 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Rebounds </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 49.5 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> 15.0 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Assists </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 25.5 </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> 2-2 </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Record </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> 2-2</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk

Dallas needs to run until midway through the 3rd quarter, then put on the clamps and bring in Dampier. The key is to drive the ball --> Dirk, Harris, Terry and Stack..


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/052406dnspomavslede.1757828b.html

*Mavs must rev it up a notch

* After toughing it out to top Spurs, Suns' blazing speed offers a different challenge


*01:24 AM CDT on Wednesday, May 24, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

The exhale is over. 

The Rio Bravo series is done. River rodents were exterminated, replaced by desert rats. 

And rest assured they are different animals. The San Antonio Spurs provided a slower, more defensive-minded test. The Phoenix Suns, against whom the Mavericks start the Western Conference finals tonight, know only two speeds: hair-flying and cheek-flapping. 

So the Mavericks do the chameleon as best they can as they start their second trip to the conference finals in the last four seasons. 


The euphoria of winning the Riverwalk rumble had not completely faded Tuesday. How could it? It was only one of the best series in NBA history by most accounts. 

But Jerry Stackhouse summed up the Mavericks' attitude best after an afternoon practice that was heavy on adjusting the team's thought process from down and dirty to fast and frantic. 

"It was a sense of relief, but also a sense of urgency, if you can figure that out," Stackhouse said. "We knew that it was good to be done with that, because we were hanging in the balance from having exit interviews with you guys today. A thin line, it is. 

"When we win Game 16 [of the playoffs], that's going to be the best win in franchise history, if we're blessed enough to get there." 

But there was no way to downplay the Spurs series, which went seven exhausting games. Stackhouse said it was all he heard about, that Mavs fans didn't even seem concerned about the NBA championship. 

"They were just concerned about beating the Spurs," he said. "But we've got a little more of a goal than that." 

And the next step happens in a hurry. Less than 48 hours after celebrating at San Antonio's AT&T Center, the Mavericks will take the court at American Airlines Center hoping for a little payback against the Suns, who ended the Mavericks' season last year in the second round of the playoffs. 

"It's a pretty quick turnaround," Dirk Nowitzki said. "We enjoyed it last night. But it's a completely new game now. San Antonio was a great defensive team. And they go to [Tim] Duncan almost every time. It was a post-up series. Now you've got to reprogram yourself." 

The Mavericks will go from trying to push every possession up the court as fast as the Spurs' bear-hug defense would allow to racing back after baskets as fast as possible. If they beat the Spurs with offense, it will be their defense that slows the Suns to something less than a blur. 

The Suns know to expect something different. They beat the Mavs in six games last season, but with Amare Stoudemire out virtually the whole season, they have been a different team. They no longer can overpower teams. 

"It'll be a different series," Suns guard Steve Nash said. "We have totally different teams. Last year, with Amare and Joe [Johnson], we had guys who were outstanding talents. This year, we're smarter, a little better defensively. Last year, we did it with more dominant talent. This year, we do it with a little more teamwork." 

That is not to be confused with smoke and mirrors. While the Suns lead the NBA in the playoffs with an average of more than 110 points per game, they are susceptible to fatigue. They usually only play seven players, although that rotation could grow if Kurt Thomas returns during the series after missing three months with a broken foot. 

Avery Johnson didn't take much time to enjoy the victory over the Spurs. Dissecting the Suns became job one. 

"I know I'm getting paid to find out how to do it, but if you have any suggestions, I'm open," he said when asked how to slow down the potent Phoenix offense. "I haven't seen anybody do it." 

The Mavericks have the home-court advantage. But it wasn't any benefit to the Spurs in the last series. The Suns won twice at AAC in last year's playoffs and were 1-1 in Dallas this season. 


The Mavs will turn the page completely tonight in Game 1. But they were completely within their rights to revisit the seven-game brawl with the Spurs. 

Stackhouse said the play of Nowitzki, who averaged 27.1 points and 13.3 rebounds against the Spurs, was typical of the Mavericks' resolve. 

"Dirk was wrong," Stackhouse said. "He said he wouldn't be able to get 30 points in that series. But I told him that nobody can stop him when he's rolling. 

"We know San Antonio was the champ. But we won that series for the fans, the real fans who stuck with us. We played our hearts out. Now, we also understand what's ahead." 

Most likely, another challenging, difficult battle – just against a different breed of animal.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/14654795.htm

*SUNS NOTES*

*Marion accepts challenge to slow Dirk*

*By JEFF CAPLAN*

*Star-Telegram Staff Writer*

<!-- begin body-content --> Draped in a towel at his locker and afforded no time to savor a second consecutive Game 7 victory, Phoenix Suns forward Shawn Marion insisted that his team isn't spent and that its size and depth deficiencies aren't as glaring as might appear. Oh, and, one more thing -- he's got Dirk.

"Yeah, I got him," the spring-loaded, 6-foot-7 Marion said of guarding Mavericks' superstar Dirk Nowitzki when the Western Conference Finals begin tonight at American Airlines Center. "He's 7-foot tall so there's only so much I can do on him, but I'm going to make it as hard for him as I can. He's probably going to watch some tape to get ready, so be ready."

After Nowitzki declared he wouldn't score 30 against the Spurs and Bruce Bowen's bear-hug defense, he did it twice, including 37 in the series clincher, and he's playing like a man on a mission.

Marion surrenders five inches to Nowitzki, but he plans to use his rangy arms and darting quickness to throw the leading scorer of the playoffs (of those remaining) off his rhythm.

"It's hard to block his shot, so I just have to stay home, make him shoot off-balance shots, make him work for it," Marion said. "I have to take away easy buckets and keep him from getting putbacks. It's not an easy job, but I've got no choice."

Marion and the fleet-footed Suns provide Nowitzki and the Mavs a radically different set of challenges than the low-post-centric Spurs. The Suns rely heavily on a free-wheeling, six-man rotation that pushes the pace and shoots 3s as if they're a layup drill.

The flip side is a swinging-door defense. The Suns have allowed 106.9 points in their 14 playoff games. They've scored nearly 110 points per game in the playoffs, 118 in eight wins.

Deeper and bigger, Dallas will also run, but coach Avery Johnson has molded the Mavs into a more playoff-traditional, defensively disciplined team with a more formidable inside game than years past.

"They can go big, they can go small, but they're the type of team that can adjust," Suns forward Tim Thomas said. "They have so many guys that can play so many different positions. It's one of those things where the matchups are going to be a good test."

The Mavs and Suns split four regular-season games. Phoenix took the last two matchups in March and April with outputs of 115 and 117 points, winning by a margin of 10.5 points. Nowitzki averaged 29.5 points and 12 rebounds in the four games.

Steve Nash and the Suns ousted the Mavs 4-2 in the second round last season. This time, without injured center Amare Stoudemire and with supposedly weary legs, they are the decided underdog.

"People are always going to second-guess us, but we're done just trying to outlive our critics," said Nash, who struggled with his shot and a bad back against the Clippers but came through with 29 points and 11 assists in Game 7.

"Now, we're just trying to live up to our own expectations."

*Bell a major impact*

Raja Bell played a mostly defensive role on the 2002-03 Mavs team that advanced to the West Finals. He spent the next two seasons improving his jumper at Utah and has emerged as a 3-point and defensive specialist in his first season with the Suns.

He made 24 of 47 3-pointers against the Clippers and is averaging 15.8 points in the playoffs.

*Thomas getting close*

Ex-TCU star Kurt Thomas, out since late February because of a stress fracture in his right foot, is close to returning. The power forward did not dress in Games 6 or 7 against the Clippers and his availability for tonight is uncertain.

Thomas, 6-9, 235 pounds, veraged 8.6 points and 7.8 rebounds during the regular season. His interior defense, even in short shifts, would be welcomed by the Suns.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/14654620.htm

*Tougher Mavs appear ready to reach Finals*

*By ART GARCIA*

*Star-Telegram Staff Writer*


DALLAS -- Normalcy returned the day after.

Nothing like Steve Nash and the breakneck Phoenix Suns dumping a bucket of ice water on your head.

"It was a sense of relief but, at the same time, a sense of urgency, if you can figure that one out," Jerry Stackhouse mused Tuesday afternoon. "It's good to be done with that one."

The euphoria and emotional bloodletting of outlasting the San Antonio Spurs in seven games is tempered by the sobering reality of what lies ahead for the Mavericks in the Western Conference Finals.

The series that decides the West representative in the NBA Finals begins tonight with the first of two games at American Airlines Center. The Mavs are in the conference finals for the third time but own the home-court advantage in the best-of-seven series for the first time ever.

That home edge, in addition to dispatching the last year's champs, elevates the Mavs into a position more rare than just being a step removed from the championship round.

The Mavs have to be considered favorites to reach their first NBA Finals since their inception 26 years ago.

"We're built to win it all this year," Jason Terry said. "This is not a three-, four-year process with the team that's put together.

"Going through last year, we thought we had a chance. The difference is this year we believe we have a chance."

The belief turned into proof against the Spurs, a team featuring former two-time MVP Tim Duncan and a cast of championship-tested veterans.

Up next is the current two-time MVP, and though Mavs fans don't have any love lost for Duncan, Nash could inspire the Michael Finley treatment.

"It's definitely time to let him have it, and we're not joking about this one," Stackhouse said. "This is for real."

The Mavs had to run to beat San Antonio. No one runs better than the Suns.

"We want to run at a comfortable tempo for us," said Stackhouse, who averaged 16 points in the previous round. "I don't think running at their pace is what we want to do, although we're not afraid to run."

The Suns are averaging 109.8 points per game in the playoffs (allowing 106.9) in beating both the Los Angeles teams (Lakers and Clippers) in seven games.

The Mavs are scoring 101.8 points and giving up 94.2.

"It's a completely new game," Dirk Nowitzki said. "San Antonio was a great defensive team. They go to Duncan almost every time. It's a post-up series, and, now, you've got to reprogram yourself.

"You've got to get back in transition after a basket; you can't relax. You've got to run back as fast as you can because Stevie's always throwing those long passes and they're pushing it."

Though the Spurs abandoned their big guys and went small in an attempt to spread the Mavs out, the Suns aren't about to change what they do.

"All we have to do is outshoot them four out of seven," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "We don't have to do it every night."

While San Antonio has been the Mavs' measuring stick for the past six years, Nowitzki is the only Maverick to experience the two previous series against San Antonio.

In some ways, the matchup against Phoenix is more personal than the Spurs. Nash, on so many levels, is a big reason why.

The Suns eliminated the Mavs in the second round last year (4-2) in a series in which Nash justified his first MVP. He not only outplayed Terry for six games; he made the Mavs' decision to let him walk look like possibly the biggest mistake in team history.

"His team knocked us out last year, so there's a lot in store for us, at stake for this series," Mavs coach Avery Johnson said.

Ten of the 13 players on the Mavs' playoff roster were with the team last season.

They remember the feeling of being sent home for the summer.

"We felt it was a disappointing one last year," said Nowitzki, averaging 28.6 points and 11.3 rebounds per game in the playoffs. "I thought we had a great chance last year to beat them. We had everything going in our favor. We stole Game 2 there and came right back and lost Game 3 at home and gave the home-court advantage right back.

"Hopefully, we can turn it around with home-court advantage in our favor this year."

The Mavs and Suns are different teams this season for different reasons. Phoenix overturned most of its roster and overcame what could have been a crippling loss with Amaré Stoudemire being lost to injury.

In his first full season as coach, Johnson has molded the Mavs to mirror his no-nonsense, tough-minded mentality. He has helped Nowitzki expand his game by reining much of it in.

Nowitzki touches the ball on almost every possession without being trigger-happy. His selectivity and willingness to take the ball to the basket strong resulted in only one 3-pointer and 73 made free throws against San Antonio.

Nash can't help but be impressed by the change in his former pick-and-roll partner.

"It was probably a tough adjustment at first for Dirk playing so freely offensively for so long and then to change to being so disciplined and playing so close to the vest," Nash said. "It's a change, but one that obviously benefited his team and made him a better player."

Nowitzki's game his evolved. So has the image of the team, owner Mark Cuban says.

"The whole Dallas Mavericks brand changed," he said. "Dirk is not soft. They'll never call him 'irk again. They'll never say he can't post up or take the ball to the basket. They'll never say we're soft as a team. They'll never say we can't play defense."

And they always said the Mavs couldn't reach the Finals.

ONLINE: mavs.com

FOUR REASONS THE MAVS WILL TOP THE SUNS

Staff writer Art Garcia gives four reasons the Mavericks are headed to the NBA Finals:

*Dirk, Dirk, Dirk*

He's not soft, he doesn't just settle for jumpers, he can mix it up inside, and his will to win was there for all to see against the Spurs. If Dirk Nowitzki continues to play the way he has -- and there's no reason to believe he won't -- the Suns can't match up with him.

*To be the best, you have to beat the best*

The Mavs did, eliminating the defending champion San Antonio Spurs in a captivating seven-game series destined to be remembered as one of the best ever. There's no better preparation for the Finals.

*Home sweet home*

The Mavs were in the Western Conference Finals twice before, but this is their first time with the home-court edge. Avery Johnson's team is 4-1 at American Airlines Center in this year's playoffs, and the arena will rock like never before.

*They owe Nash*

The mop-topped Canadian got the best of his former mates last season. Don't think the Mavs, who just beat another close friend, aren't working the revenge angle. Carrying a team on his back, not to mention the stress fracture in it, while playing every other day might finally be too much for Steve Nash, below, to bear.


----------



## Tersk

Some good articles Mavericks_Fan, those guys are good writters


----------



## The Future7

Tonight reveals the truth about the Mavs. I cant wait. We are not playing around anymore.
Let me go ahead and say Mavs in 4 like I did in the Grizzles and Spurs series.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> Tonight reveals the truth about the Mavs. I cant wait. We are not playing around anymore.
> Let me go ahead and say Mavs in 4 like I did in the Grizzles and Spurs series.


I think some of yall are seriously underestimating the Suns.

Now, don't get me wrong, I think it's extremely unlikely that Phoenix could take the series from us (barring some cataclysmic injury), but they are still plenty good enough to take a couple games.


----------



## The Future7

Oh this has nothing to do with underestimating the Suns. I said Mavs in 4 in our other 2 series and we won both. So I have to do it for this series.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I think some of yall are seriously underestimating the Suns.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong, I think it's extremely unlikely that Phoenix could take the series from us (barring some cataclysmic injury), but they are still plenty good enough to take a couple games.


Im not underestimating a team that took 7 games to finish off Kobe and some dudes who shouldnt have even been a play off team(thank Yao and TMac for that) needed 7 games to finish off a low 40 win team and basically had the easiest path to the WCF...this is the 1st real team theyere facing and they are in for a huge surprise...


----------



## The Future7

I have to agree with Drag, fatigue will come into play big here. They are a different team from last year.


----------



## Saint Baller

I say we win in 6.

Dont underestimate them they are still deadly without Amare and KT.


----------



## VeN

And now that Nashs back is shot, hes gonna need injections because hes gonna have a hell of a time guarding Terry or Harris. And if he doesnt attempt to guard (as best as HE can anyways.. laff) Then its gonna be a layup drill because if he gets help thats gonna be easy assists.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

all you guys have to do is put your best defender on Nash, he tends to struggle with a bigger guy guarding him hopefully devin harris gives him fits.....

and well guard the 3, all the SUNS do is shoots 3s that **** is really annoying.....
they shoot mid range shots like twice a game jajaja either its a dunk/layup or a 3 allllllll game 
Diop better play some good D like he has when i have seen him play

GO MAVS!


----------



## Ninjatune

Anyone going to the game? 
I'm in 101 Row C. Party on. 

Go Mavs.


----------



## Saint Baller

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Anyone going to the game?
> I'm in 101 Row C. Party on.
> 
> Go Mavs.


 I'm going and my dad got his store back so now we are sitting in suite tickets (I hate them though tooo high) and I'll try to post overthere on half time


----------



## Tersk

Take photos!!


----------



## Saint Baller

I gotcha man


----------



## The Future7

Wish I could go but im in NY. I would use my sidekick2 and post play-by-plays.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Half an hour until tip off!


----------



## The Future7

Oh yea, so close, yet so far.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Almost time!


----------



## The Future7

Wish they would stop talking.


----------



## Preacher

Suns will win in three. We're that good.

:biggrin:


----------



## The Future7

hahahaha...no. Suns will lose


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> hahahaha...no. Suns will lose


 I concur with this assessment.


----------



## Preacher

That's why they play the games. Phoenix will suprise everyone with this series. Win or lose the Suns will make it tough.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Surprised with Damp starting


----------



## Gambino

Lets go Mavs :clap:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Diaw is very foul prone defender whenever I watch Phoenix


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

How is he arguing that? lol. He was all over Dirk's wrist


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

We can run a layup line. Seeing it alreadyl. Just gotta get someone back when they cheat off the shot.


----------



## VeN

Im not worried, we getting them in foul trouble and getting rebounds, and not to mention EASY EASY layups. Just play the clock guys


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Did Josh hurt hsi ankel?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Man, Adrian Griffin is such a smart player. I just love this guy.


----------



## VeN

**** i hope he isnt hurt, and 2 on nash early!


----------



## Gambino

I think Josh will be fine. Just walk on it. I could tell that he was getting better while he was making his way to the bench. Fast start by Phoenix. But we are slowing it down but slowly.

That shot by Terry to make it 21-18 is exactly what I do not want to see though.


----------



## The Future7

Nooo Joshy Nooo. Too Crucial


----------



## The Future7

The Suns are playing great and we are not and were still in it. Look how easy it is to score. All we gotta do is stop them.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

KVH is sucking on both ends of the floor


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Come on now, lol. That's a foul?

Whatever I guess.


----------



## The Future7

Are the Mavs even trying?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Well, they're definitely settling for too many jumpers considering Phoenix's non existant interior defense.


----------



## VeN

a little, they played harder last series, they are playing the clock looks like it. I mean Griffin in early even, thats a big sign. AJ doesnt want them to build too big a lead


----------



## The Future7

From the looks of the game all we have to do is stop them. We can score at will.


----------



## VeN

see, play the clock


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

how can we let a team like Phoenix get all these boards?


----------



## VeN

christ stack, dont ****in settle for the jumper! He HAD the defender, that was an easy foul WAITING TO HAPPEN!


----------



## The Future7

WTF where's our dominant rebounding that we're supposed to have.


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> how can we let a team like Phoenix get all these boards?


poor shot selection.


----------



## The Future7

Yea Stack really needs to drives, James Jones cannot guard him.


----------



## The Future7

I see that Avery is trying to use Damp as a Shaq type player. Post and kick out. It wont work IMO.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> I see that Avery is trying to use Damp as a Shaq type player. Post and kick out. It wont work IMO.


 Not if he tries to shoot hooks from 10 ft.

It could work from 5 ft.


----------



## The Future7

Dallas getting back in it.


----------



## The Future7

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Not if he tries to shoot hooks from 10 ft.
> 
> It could work from 5 ft.


Yea its looking good so far. He just cant rush it like that last one. He must have at least 40-50 pounds on Diaw


----------



## Gambino

This game is slowing down. But the Mavs are hurting themselves. Stop taking jumpshots all the time Dallas. If Damp plays like that, he will get easy layups or Diaw will foul out.


----------



## Gambino

BTW guys, yesterday was my Birthday lol. The San Antonio win was a nice present.


----------



## Gambino

Steve Nash cannot continue to have those easy layups. Knock him on the ground. Get Harris back on the floor.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Gambino said:


> This game is slowing down. But the Mavs are hurting themselves. Stop taking jumpshots all the time Dallas. If Damp plays like that, he will get easy layups or Diaw will foul out.


 Yes, and also it would be nice if the guys would remember the first rule of transition defense is to pick up the guy with the ball, not watch him get 2 feet from the basket and then stand by him.


----------



## VeN

not worried at all. getting our rebounds now


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Gambino said:


> BTW guys, yesterday was my Birthday lol. The San Antonio win was a nice present.


----------



## VeN

kvh and devin are wasting our shots..


----------



## VeN

****, someone tell devin to just bank it off the backboard ffs!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Devin should be going to the glass against Nash every time. Not this slop he's been throwing up.


----------



## The Future7

Wow lookslike the whole Mavs team is underestimating the Suns. Its ok we will still win more games


----------



## The Future7

As a basketball player myself, I wish I was playing. I would torch Nash. I want DA back in just to Stick to him. Just plain stick to him, foul or no foul.


----------



## Gambino

The Mavs look flat and uninspired right now. They are not playing smart basketball either.
KNOCK STEVE NASH ON THE GROUND...and KVH, quit taking three's. You're not hitting them. Take a hint.


----------



## VeN

Omfg Stack Drove And Got The Foul Imagine That!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Bell still a dirty punk


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

I'm really disappointed with the rebounding. It's embarrassing to give up this many boards to the suns.


----------



## The Future7

Wow I cant believe its this close. We should be down by way more than 4. Reminds me of what the Spurs kept doing to us.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

not worried at all..the fools are playing right into our hands. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## VeN

I just dont get it, why are we settling for jumpshots..


----------



## VeN

omfg, drive and the and 1, i hope they are catching on...


----------



## VeN

Bout Time Jesus Fkn Christ!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Looks like they're getting the hang of it now.


----------



## VeN

stack, you embarass me..gj giving them the lead you fkn idiot


----------



## VeN

someone please tell stack to get in the paint!!!! PLEASE!


----------



## VeN

Get Stack Out Now Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gambino

Don't like the pace whatsoever. :curse:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Gambino said:


> Don't like the pace whatsoever. :curse:


 Yes, they were getting suckered in and falling for it.


----------



## VeN

not really, we are playing our game. We should full court press though imo


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

VeN said:


> not really, we are playing our game. We should full court press though imo


 Their point guards should be pressed every possession. We have far more guys capable of subbing in and out to keep fresh legs on defense.


----------



## VeN

told ya,, we are gonna need kvh, devin and STACK to win this. When they started hitting we took the lead, plain and simple.


----------



## t1no

Devin Harris Fan Club, PM me to join!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

KVH is pissing me off throwing up these bricks. And we continue to give up offensive rebounds to a horrid rebounding team.


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> Devin Harris Fan Club, PM me to join!!


not yet man, maybe the middle of next season, he still has alot to prove to me. The last few games in SA he disappeared


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> KVH is pissing me off throwing up these bricks. And we continue to give up offensive rebounds to a horrid rebounding team.


seriosuly man I HATE stackhouse right now... god I want him gone this offseason..


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Start calling him Steve Duncan with some of the laughable calls he gets.


----------



## VeN

Omfg God I Knew Hed **** Up


----------



## VeN

doing it in SPITE of stack! OMFG SIT STACK PLEASE!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

4.8 seconds is a whole lot of time left


----------



## VeN

told him to sit stack...... god damn that sob


----------



## VeN

we lost cause of stack, plain and simple..


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

I told yall that you were underestimating the Suns.

Still, I can't imagine us playing much worst than that. It's pretty embarrassing to give up that many rebounds to the Suns.


----------



## t1no

I still think we are going to beat them in 5 or 6 games.


----------



## StackAttack

We lost the first games of both these last two series because of one thing: that's how long it takes to adapt to a style. You can see that the Mavs struggled in the first half, but they outscored the Suns in the second - and that's because the Mavs knew what was coming. That's what the playoffs are about. Getting to know your opponent and then making changes based on your observations. Expect the Mavs to take the next couple. I'm just kind of worried...we handed them homecourt advantage on a silver platter...


----------



## Preacher

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I told yall that you were underestimating the Suns.
> 
> Still, I can't imagine us playing much worst than that. It's pretty embarrassing to give up that many rebounds to the Suns.



The Mavs got 18 offensive rebounds and twenty something 2nd chance points. You guys did pretty well on the boards, it's actually probably what kept you in the game. You can play much worse. Dallas won the turnover battle, the rebound battle and shot over 50%. It's ok to give some credit to Phoenix.

Also a team can always do better in certain areas, imagine if Phoenix was hitting their 3's.


----------



## t1no

Preacher said:


> The Mavs got 18 offensive rebounds and twenty something 2nd chance points. You guys did pretty well on the boards, it's actually probably what kept you in the game. You can play much worse. Dallas won the turnover battle, the rebound battle and shot over 50%. It's ok to give some credit to Phoenix.
> 
> Also a team can always do better in certain areas, imagine if Phoenix was hitting their 3's.


"Imagine if Phoenix was hitting their 3's" They didn't hit 3's because we did not let them, and that's how they scored 70+ in the paint.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Preacher said:


> The Mavs got 18 offensive rebounds and twenty something 2nd chance points. You guys did pretty well on the boards, it's actually probably what kept you in the game. You can play much worse. Dallas won the turnover battle, the rebound battle and shot over 50%. It's ok to give some credit to Phoenix.
> 
> Also a team can always do better in certain areas, imagine if Phoenix was hitting their 3's.


When we give up 12 offensive boards to the Suns we should be embarrassed. That's all there is to it.


----------



## t1no

It was emberrassing overall, period.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

You know, I really don't understand why we continue to switch on the pick and roll. Switching just doesn't work for us. Hedge and recover, hedge and recover. Can we give it a shot, please?


----------



## Tersk

It took San Antonio a while to figure out, but when they stopped switching they started winning more...


----------



## t1no

Mavericks_Fan said:


> You know, I really don't understand why we continue to switch on the pick and roll. Switching just doesn't work for us. Hedge and recover, hedge and recover. Can we give it a shot, please?


I was very disappointed, it was the same as last year.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Avery had two major brainfarts in this game. One, the constant switching on the P&R. We've tried it that way I don't know how many times and it doesn't work. Can we give it a shot the other way Avery, please? Two, Diop with a DNP. That makes no sense. He's twice as athletic and quick footed as Damp. Damp is built for banging guys like Shaq or Yao, Diop is built for defending against quicker, smaller, athletic guys. Especially on that last play there's no excuse that Diop (or even Damp) wasn't in defending the basket with 5 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## Ninjatune

I didn't lose too much sleep over this loss. Yeah it stung a little, but knowing that AJ is in control puts me at ease. He had a few lapses last night but we all know he will adjust. This game looked/felt just like game 1 of the SA series to me, and we all saw what Avery did with game 2. 

We'll adjust. We have to keep them off the O-Boards, that was just pathetic, and there is no way we can giev them 32 fast break points. Insane. I can't tell you how many times we would hit a big shot and the crowd would explode, only to see Steveie fire a pass down court and see PHX score a layup within 4 seconds. That kills any momentum you had going. 

Friday will be different. HCA doesn't bother me anymore. We know this team can win on the raod in any kind of environment. They've proved that much.


----------



## StackAttack

I'm just glad to see that Devin's found his groove again. I didn't catch the beginning of the game, did he start last night?


----------



## Ninjatune

1337 said:


> I'm just glad to see that Devin's found his groove again. I didn't catch the beginning of the game, did he start last night?


Yeah he did. Devin had a great game and hit a huge shot at the end. A carreer night for him, too bad he couldn't cap it out with a W.


----------



## StackAttack

After Game 1 of the last series, Devin was put in to get the pace going. Now we need to slow it down. Do we start withour bigs? Or do we keep it how it was, seeing how we almost won it last night?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I didn't lose too much sleep over this loss. Yeah it stung a little, but knowing that AJ is in control puts me at ease. He had a few lapses last night but we all know he will adjust. This game looked/felt just like game 1 of the SA series to me, and we all saw what Avery did with game 2.
> 
> We'll adjust. We have to keep them off the O-Boards, that was just pathetic, and there is no way we can giev them 32 fast break points. Insane. I can't tell you how many times we would hit a big shot and the crowd would explode, only to see Steveie fire a pass down court and see PHX score a layup within 4 seconds. That kills any momentum you had going.
> 
> Friday will be different. HCA doesn't bother me anymore. We know this team can win on the raod in any kind of environment. They've proved that much.


Don't get me wrong. I have complete faith that Avery will make proper adjustments and I have absolute complete faith that we'll win the series. If we can take 2 games in San Antonio, including a game 7, then it's obvious we can win in Phoenix.

I'm just annoyed by a few things that seemed like they would be obvious to try and weren't. You could already see in the second half that the team was coming around to understanding Phoenix a little better, so I'm sure Friday's game will be different.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

1337 said:


> After Game 1 of the last series, Devin was put in to get the pace going. Now we need to slow it down. Do we start withour bigs? Or do we keep it how it was, seeing how we almost won it last night?


I'd keep him in simply because that means Nash has to either guard Devin or JET and he can't stop either one. Make Nash use energy on both ends of the court plus use whoever he is guarding as a scorer since we know Steve's defense will be severely lacking.


----------



## Ninjatune

1337 said:


> After Game 1 of the last series, Devin was put in to get the pace going. Now we need to slow it down. Do we start withour bigs? Or do we keep it how it was, seeing how we almost won it last night?


The overall pace of the game didn't bother me so much. There are a few things that we need to do much better though. 

1. Control the defensive boards. You can't give a team like PHX 12 Offensive Rebounds. 

2. Cut thier fast break points. They had 32 fast break points to our 12. Thats +20 for PHX, half of which they took the ball right out of the net on our make, fired it down court for a layup in under 5 seconds. 

3. Continue to run them off the 3pt line. They went 5-15 in game 1, keep the pressure on.

4. Put Diop in the middle to clog it up. They had too many un-contested layups off pick and rolls. Damp seems a step slow getting over to contest shots.

5. Leave KVH on the pine. I know he hit some big shots in SA, but he was abismal last night. 

6. Get Dirk more shots. When's the last time he took 20 shots in a game? He needs the ball in crunch time.


----------



## xray

TX_MAVFAN said:


> The overall pace of the game didn't bother me so much. There are a few things that we need to do much better though.
> 
> 1. Control the defensive boards. You can't give a team like PHX 12 Offensive Rebounds.
> 
> 2. Cut thier fast break points. They had 32 fast break points to our 12. Thats +20 for PHX, half of which they took the ball right out of the net on our make, fired it down court for a layup in under 5 seconds.
> 
> 3. Continue to run them off the 3pt line. They went 5-15 in game 1, keep the pressure on.
> 
> 4. *Put Diop in the middle to clog it up. They had too many un-contested layups off pick and rolls. Damp seems a step slow getting over to contest shots.*
> 
> 5. Leave KVH on the pine. I know he hit some big shots in SA, but he was abismal last night.
> 
> 6. Get Dirk more shots. When's the last time he took 20 shots in a game? He needs the ball in crunch time.


Bing freakin' o. There's no way a COY leaves Stackhouse in the middle with 5 seconds remaining. That blows my mind. :curse:


----------



## StackAttack

I was thinking, maybe we should try using some of their tricks, like making the long pass and going for the layup. Giving San Antonio a taste of their own medicine (Devin's penetration) won us the last series...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

1337 said:


> I was thinking, maybe we should try using some of their tricks, like making the long pass and going for the layup. Giving San Antonio a taste of their own medicine (Devin's penetration) won us the last series...


Personally, I don't like playing that way. Those kind of passes catch your team in mid transition so guess what happens if you miss? They other guy has the ball and is lobbing it back down to the other end of your court while the rest of your team is in the middle area somewhere trying to figure out what the hell is going on.

Let's also not forget that Lakers won those game by getting almost zero fast break points for the game. Phil Jackson made the comment some time ago that Phoenix is the kind of team that is good in the regular season, but not in the post season because their style makes it hard to adjust when you only see it once a month but when you see it every other night for a whole series you can adjust and take advantage of it. He was right and proved it in the 1st round it's just he had mostly sucky players to use. Look at what Phil did with garbage like Smush Parker, Kwame Brown, Brian Cook, etc....imagine what would've happened if he had only medicore players....LA wins that series.


----------



## Saint Baller

Reasons we lost this game

1) We let Pheonix get 12 offensive boards. 12!

2) We allowed them to play their temp not ours.

3) J-Ho rolled his ankle and didnt return.

And was it me or was that last layup shot Boris Diaw made a travel? Looked like he slid his foot.

We have to win 2 in a row or we are ****ed.


----------



## Ninjatune

Saint Baller said:


> Reasons we lost this game
> 
> 1) We let Pheonix get 12 offensive boards. 12!
> 
> 2) We allowed them to play their temp not ours.
> 
> 3) J-Ho rolled his ankle and didnt return.
> 
> *And was it me or was that last layup shot Boris Diaw made a travel? Looked like he slid his foot.*
> 
> We have to win 2 in a row or we are ****ed.


He travleled. It was a small one, but one nonetheless. What can you do?
The killer was the offensive call on Harris after he blew by Stevie. That was a huge swing in momentum.


----------



## xray

I expected more from Avery. Mbenga - runs like the wind, and blocks shots with a flyswatter. Josh Powell - athletic, plays defense, and has game. 

Where are these guys?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Saint Baller said:


> And was it me or was that last layup shot Boris Diaw made a travel? Looked like he slid his foot.


Yes, it was a travel. The replay has already been picked apart in the replay and it was a blatant travel. But that's no excuse. It never should've come down to that play to begin with.


----------



## Ninjatune

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yes, it was a travel. The replay has already been picked apart in the replay and it was a blatant travel. But that's no excuse. It never should've come down to that play to begin with.


And someone other that Stack should have been defending him.


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm curious as to why Tim Thomas was allowed to yank Devin right out of the air by his jersey after that "offensive foul" on Devin. He could have taken a hard fall if he didn't get his feet back under him.


----------



## Saint Baller

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I'm curious as to why Tim Thomas was allowed to yank Devin right out of the air by his jersey after that "offensive foul" on Devin. He could have taken a hard fall if he didn't get his feet back under him.


 We saw that at the AAC and when they showed the replay the whole crowd boooed.

It was a loud *** game. and when we all saw that travel some kid threw something from the top floor to the Phoenix bench.


----------



## Preacher

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Let's also not forget that Lakers won those game by getting almost zero fast break points for the game. Phil Jackson made the comment some time ago that Phoenix is the kind of team that is good in the regular season, but not in the post season because their style makes it hard to adjust when you only see it once a month but when you see it every other night for a whole series you can adjust and take advantage of it. He was right and proved it in the 1st round it's just he had mostly sucky players to use. Look at what Phil did with garbage like Smush Parker, Kwame Brown, Brian Cook, etc....imagine what would've happened if he had only medicore players....LA wins that series.


Phil Jackson can say whatever he wants. The Suns have made the Western Conferance Finals two years in a row. It should be pretty obvious they can play in the playoffs.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Preacher said:


> Phil Jackson can say whatever he wants. The Suns have made the Western Conferance Finals two years in a row. It should be pretty obvious they can play in the playoffs.


Let's see. Last year you nearly got swept by the Spurs and this year you got taken to back to back 7 games even playing in the cake bracket of the playoffs. You might want to hold off on the bragging.


----------



## xray

I feel like the Mavs are playing a team from another time and place. The reason the Suns win is they are so bizarre. 

There. I said it. :biggrin:


----------



## Preacher

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Let's see. Last year you nearly got swept by the Spurs and this year you got taken to back to back 7 games even playing in the cake bracket of the playoffs. You might want to hold off on the bragging.


Lets see the Clippers are no joke and last year we took you guys down in 6. Hmmmm. 

Look dude, I'm not bragging. Simply stating that a "team not built for the postseason" isn't going to win four series in two years. Bottom line the Suns have represented well in the playoffs, this isn't bragging, it's fact. Who honestly gives a s*** how many games it takes to win a series. A win in four counts just as much as a win in seven.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Preacher said:


> Lets see the Clippers are no joke and last year we took you guys down in 6. Hmmmm.


I've already stated many times that Mavs lost last year. What point do you think you're making?



Preacher said:


> Look dude, I'm not bragging. Simply stating that a "team not built for the postseason" isn't going to win four series in two years. Bottom line the Suns have represented well in the playoffs, this isn't bragging, it's fact. Who honestly gives a s*** how many games it takes to win a series. A win in four counts just as much as a win in seven.


The Mavs and Kings have both already tried and played that style. What is it that you think you're showing us we haven't already seen from our teams in the past?

And if you have a problem with Phil Jackson's words then I don't know what to tell you. He has 9 rings and made a pretty big point in the 1st round against you. If you just have a problem with me discussing with my fellow Mavs fans the best way I see to play the series (which happens to coincide with Phil Jackson's observation) then that's tough. This is a Mavs forum and we'll discuss our team and it's matchups whether you like it or not.


----------



## Preacher

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I've already stated many times that Mavs lost last year. What point do you think you're making?
> 
> 
> 
> The Mavs and Kings have both already tried and played that style. What is it that you think you're showing us we haven't already seen from our teams in the past?
> 
> And if you have a problem with Phil Jackson's words then I don't know what to tell you. He has 9 rings and made a pretty big point in the 1st round against you. If you just have a problem with me discussing with my fellow Mavs fans the best way I see to play the series (which happens to coincide with Phil Jackson's observation) then that's tough. This is a Mavs forum and we'll discuss our team and it's matchups whether you like it or not.


Dude, chill. I've got no problem with anything you said. I simply disagree. The only point I was making with regards to last year, is that the Suns can beat teams in the playoffs. They've made two straight finals. That's all. I realize this is a Mavs forum, I'm sorry if you don't want Suns fans posting here, I'm not egging anyone on; or being anti-Maverick. Just stating my opinion. 

Yes Phil has won 9 rings, it doesn't mean you can't question something he says. Bill Walsh invented the West Coast offense, created the 49ers dyansty and picked Joe Montana in the third round. He returned to the 49ers in 2000 and picked another quarterback in the third round; that quarterback was Giovanni Carmazzi. Walsh was convinced and went on record saying Carmazzi would become the 49ers starter and lead them back to the playoffs. He was wrong, but it doesn't diminish his accomplishments. My point is Phil has done amazing things, that doesn't make him perfect. Not to mention he's been lucky enough to coach some of the most talented players to ever play basketball.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Preacher said:


> Dude, chill. I've got no problem with anything you said. I simply disagree. The only point I was making with regards to last year, is that the Suns can beat teams in the playoffs. They've made two straight finals. That's all. I realize this is a Mavs forum, I'm sorry if you don't want Suns fans posting here, I'm not egging anyone on; or being anti-Maverick. Just stating my opinion.


Ok, I apologize if I read something into your words that you didn't intend. We had some bad run-ins with certain Suns fans in last year's series so I guess I'm just a bit on edge remembering all the garbage slinging from both sides last year.

And no, I don't have a problem with any fans of any team posting on this board. Anybody is welcome. I just don't want the place to turn into a cesspool like it did before.


----------



## Preacher

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Ok, I apologize if I read something into your words that you didn't intend. We had some bad run-ins with certain Suns fans in last year's series so I guess I'm just a bit on edge remembering all the garbage slinging from both sides last year.
> 
> And no, I don't have a problem with any fans of any team posting on this board. Anybody is welcome. I just don't want the place to turn into a cesspool like it did before.



It's all good, I've seen boards get bogged down with trash; so I definately know where you're coming from. I'm definately just here to talk ball, you won't get any trash or homerism from me.

On a side note, if Dallas were playing any other team I'd be rooting for them. My two favorite colleges are Wisconsin (Devin Harris) and Arizona (Jason Terry). Born in Arizona grew up in Wisconsin.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Preacher said:


> On a side note, if Dallas were playing any other team I'd be rooting for them. My two favorite colleges are Wisconsin (Devin Harris) and Arizona (Jason Terry). Born in Arizona grew up in Wisconsin.


You know, we won't tell anyone if you want to root for us anyway


----------



## Ninjatune

Preacher said:


> On a side note, if Dallas were playing any other team I'd be rooting for them. My two favorite colleges are Wisconsin (Devin Harris) and Arizona (Jason Terry). Born in Arizona grew up in Wisconsin.


We got a closet Mavs fan!


----------



## Ninjatune

*Quick Hit:* Last two seasons, the Mavericks have played 5 series, and in the last two seasons, the Mavericks have won game 1 just once. Against Memphis. Otherwise, when there is a Game 1 to be played, the Mavericks are losing it.


----------



## Preacher

TX_MAVFAN said:


> We got a closet Mavs fan!


While it's true I'll root for Dallas against anything the Eastern conferance churns out; I don't think the basketball cosmos could withstand a shift from Phoenix to Dallas. Everything would be thrown out of whack and somehow the finals would end up being; Golden State VS. Charlotte. 

For the good of basketball I'd better continue jabbing my Dirk Nowitzki voodoo doll that some guy in San Antonio mailed me; while at the same time finishing my Steve Nash potato sculpture.


----------



## xray

Preacher said:


> For the good of basketball I'd better continue jabbing my Dirk Nowitzki voodoo doll that some guy in San Antonio mailed me; while at the same time finishing my Steve Nash potato sculpture.


I'm trying to picture hash-brown hair.


----------

